
The AppStore Is a Pain - stephc_int13
https://medium.com/@mail_85203/being-an-ios-developer-must-be-stressful-764cd0090bc6
======
tobltobs
All those mentioned pain points are also valid for Google Play store. If you
want to keep your sanity just avoid being depended on those wallet gardens.

